
France's contact-tracing app uninstalled by nearly half a million people - Markoff
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2020/06/23/frances-contact-tracing-app-uninstalled-nearly-half-million/
======
mytailorisrich
Assuming 1 million users of the app, between 3 and 9 users catch the virus per
day. There won't be many warnings issued since so few people have the app the
number of recorded contacts is going to be low for the same reason.

This highlights is what had already been said about tracing apps: They must be
used by a significant majority of the population, and individuals should not
have to take action to trigger warnings beyond being tested.

If anything this strengthen my belief that these apps will end up being most
useless because of they are deployed too late, they are not installed on
enough devices, and users have to take active actions/data are not immediately
available to authorities.

------
Markoff
> Even with more than a million people still running the app, just 68 people
> who had become infected with coronavirus reported their symptoms to the app,
> resulting in 205 warnings being sent to other users....

205 warned users out of more than million users doesn't strike me as very
efficient.

~~~
CyanBird
Well, that's 205 warninga that would have otherwise not being sent

Sure far from efficient, but overall good

I'd like to know how has the south Korean app faired and if south Korea has
forced certain features of the app into the user such as constant location
tracking

~~~
mytailorisrich
In Korea I believe that people who have tested positive have their smartphones
directly tracked by the cellular network with alerts automatically issued if
the device leaves the person's home.

